# please id my unknow phrag



## youngslipper (May 7, 2015)

this was labelled as phrag cleola but does not look like one


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

Definitely not boisserianum x schlimii, looks like a longifolium/hybrid, post a photo of the whole plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2015)

I agree -- looks like it has longifolium in it.


----------



## eteson (May 8, 2015)

Sorcerer's Apprentice or Urgandiae??
I can see longifolium and sargentianum/lindleyanum in it.


----------



## valenzino (May 8, 2015)

eteson said:


> Sorcerer's Apprentice or Urgandiae??
> I can see longifolium and sargentianum/lindleyanum in it.



Agree


----------

